# John deere 928e vibration



## GeorgePowell (Mar 17, 2019)

I have a 2008 928e (simplicity) that has a vibration/grinding noise from the bucket when l start the impeller. Under load of snow a lot less and is intermittant. I am waiting for a new Ariens 30 deluxe efi but l would like to repair this in my home garage in my spare time , it is one solid machine and the motor runs great, almost no rust. Can someone offer a suggestion as to what l might look at first so as not to waste time. 

In 10 years changed 1 shear pin , 1 belt and several bushings for the wheels, no work on carb at all ( They would wear out and look egg shaped ). Used stabil and last use before storing put in and ran seafoam...


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Without seeing.or hearing your machine I would start with the simplest repair by looking at the belts.etc, and going deeper from there. I know you say you don't want to waste time but this isn't rocket science and it doesn't hurt to give the belts and pulleys a glance. It will probab!y be a bearing somewhere in the impeller drive or possibly a problem in the gearbox. Try a youtube or google search.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

micah68kj said:


> Without seeing.or hearing your machine I would start with the simplest repair by looking at the belts.etc, and going deeper from there. I know you say you don't want to waste time but this isn't rocket science and it doesn't hurt to give the belts and pulleys a glance. It will probab!y be a bearing somewhere in the impeller drive or possibly a problem in the gearbox. Try a youtube or google search.


Simplicity made blowers for Deere?


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Sounds like you have a bearing going bad somewhere, the drive belt pulley to impeller/ auger gearbox shaft or an auger shaft end bearing where it goes into the side of the housing. An out of balanced impeller that could have been bent from a foreign object caught in it. A worn out auger tube that connects to the auger transmission shaft. Different possibilities.
John Deere never made walk behind snow blowers, they had them made by a lot of different companies and "re-badged" them with their name on it and their green color. Deere stopped selling snowblowers for a while, they couldn't find anybody to make a decent machine for them, but they still sold tractor mounted units. They had a lot of trouble with the Areins made units, they didn't hold up and constantly broke, and if you got them wet, the friction drive would not move the machine at all, it just sat there motionless with the auger turning and wheels stopped.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

To check for a bad bearing on the impeller shaft on engine side of impeller housing, grab the impeller (if the impeller shaft has a plastic sleeve over it) and try moving "up and down" and "side to side". There should not be any movement at all. If there is then the bearing needs to be replaced.

The cast iron gearcase is lubricated with gear oil and the level should be to the bottom of the fill plug at the front of the box. If the level is low then check for leaks at point where impeller shaft goes into the gearbox and where the auger shafts go into the gearbox. 

My neighbour has a 2013 John Deere 1130SE which is a very impressive machine. I am just checking it over for him. First time looking at the Simplicity built blower for John Deere, so I don't have all the specs yet.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

ST1100A said:


> John Deere never made walk behind snow blowers, they had them made by a lot of different companies and "re-badged" them with their name on it and their green color. Deere stopped selling snowblowers for a while, they couldn't find anybody to make a decent machine for them, but they still sold tractor mounted units. They had a lot of trouble with the Areins made units, they didn't hold up and constantly broke, and if you got them wet, the friction drive would not move the machine at all, it just sat there motionless with the auger turning and wheels stopped.


Yes. Deere did manufacture their own blowers early on. The Ariens models were not problematic but the murray model ST blowers put them out of the walk behind blower business. ma


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Turns out my neighbours John Deere 1130SE is made by Murray. I found the parts manual at Jacks using the model number 1695623. Got the Owner manual from Murray. Sounds like this model is from 2009 but it was purchased new in 2013 and serial number is 2013964639.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Town said:


> Turns out my neighbours John Deere 1130SE is made by Murray. I found the parts manual at Jacks using the model number 1695623. Got the Owner manual from Murray. Sounds like this model is from 2009 but it was purchased new in 2013 and serial number is 2013964639.


I know a "169" number is a Simplicity model number. Simplicity model numbers started with 169, 269, 469, 990 and a few others.
Surprising a Murray model number would start with a 169, but anything is possible.
Simplicity model prefix numbers were followed by a four digit number afterwards, so the complete number normally had 7 digits to it, some had more. I didn't list all of the prefix numbers, just some of the common ones used by Simplicity and Snapper, which are both owned by Briggs And Stratton.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Town said:


> Turns out my neighbours John Deere 1130SE is made by Murray. I found the parts manual at Jacks using the model number 1695623. Got the Owner manual from Murray. Sounds like this model is from 2009 but it was purchased new in 2013 and serial number is 2013964639.


That Snowblower is definitely made by Simplicity for John Deere, no doubt about it. "SimpleCity" may have made some for Murray, so that could be how you got a manual from Murray, but you could have also gotten the manual from a Simplicity dealer using the 169 model number that you have.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

ST1100A said:


> That Snowblower is definitely made by Simplicity for John Deere, no doubt about it. "SimpleCity" may have made some for Murray, so that could be how you got a manual from Murray, but you could have also gotten the manual from a Simplicity dealer using the 169 model number that you have.





ST1100A said:


> I know a "169" number is a Simplicity model number. Simplicity model numbers started with 169, 269, 469, 990 and a few others.
> Surprising a Murray model number would start with a 169, but anything is possible.
> Simplicity model prefix numbers were followed by a four digit number afterwards, so the complete number normally had 7 digits to it, some had more. I didn't list all of the prefix numbers, just some of the common ones used by Simplicity and Snapper, which are both owned by Briggs And Stratton.


Thanks for the info. I got the part numbers I needed from Jacks Small Engines online catalogue that lists the 1695623 as a Murray. Here is the link: https://www.jackssmallengines.com/j...623-lp18978-1130se-30-dual-stage-thrower-2009 

I am not familiar with John Deere walk behind snowblowers or Simplicity or Murray so this is a learning experience. I will check with the local Simplicity dealer on Monday.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

I phoned the Simplicity dealer this morning, the parts guy told be the difference between the John Deere and Simplicity and Murray and Snapper is the paint colour. Everything else is the same, based upon Model number i.e. the 169... or whatever model number. Briggs and Stratton (B&S) owns them all. So in my case looking for a chute deflector cable for the John Deere 1130SE with model number 1695623 the cable part number is 1732971 SM where the SM signifies a Simplicity originating part number that also fits the John Deere, Murray and Snapper. Recently he has sold the same part for a Snapper. He has 3 on order for expected delivery tomorrow 26 March 2019, so I can have a longer chat when I pick it up. 

Reuters has a business listing for Briggs and Stratton Corp (BGG) that operates under two segments: engines and products. The engines segment is self explanatory as the B&S engines producer.

The BGG Products segment product lines are marketed under its own brands, such as Briggs & Stratton (B&S), Simplicity, Snapper, Snapper Pro, Ferris, Allmand, Billy Goat, Murray, Branco and Victa, as well as other brands, such as Craftsman, GE and Troy-Bilt.

The BGG competes with Honda Motor Co., Ltd., Generac Power Systems, Inc., Alfred Karcher GmbH & Co., Techtronic Industries, Deere & Company, MTD Products Inc., The Toro Company, Metalcraft of Mayville, Inc. and Husqvarna Outdoor Products Group. 

No doubt there will be changes in the future.


----------



## GeorgePowell (Mar 17, 2019)

Thanks for the help guys, the problem was then plastic bushing at the end of the auger was really worn out, Changed both for about 25 bucks total and runs smooth. Now l have my new Ariens efi 30 and this as a backup for gravel and uneven ground in front of my mailbox...yessss.


----------

